# Real-world fuel economy of a 225 TT roadster?



## Nessy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I've run Audis longer than I care to remember now,lol, and am seriously considering replacing my trusty A4 TDi for a TT roadster.
The only thing really putting me off is the expected drastic reduction in fuel economy, my daily drive to work is 20 miles each way , of which 10 is a motorway sprint and the remaining 10 on twisty A-roads....
The A4 (a 110bhp chipped to about 130) consistently delivers 47-52 mpg, depending upon how heavy my right foot is!
I'm no grand-prix driver, and don't think a 225bhp car is going to turn me into a nutter , but if I can get a decent mpg (and by that I mean 30+) from a TT then I'm seriously thinking of taking the plunge.....
Can anyone advise me of realistic day-to-day mpg figures for a gently-driven 225 roadster?
Many thanks!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I get 26-27 around town. 30-33 on a run.

SJ


----------



## andyrb (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a 225 99 Coupe,round town stop start 29 ish, on a run 37mpg.........But feels good while u do it !! Hope this persuades you to join the Brotherhood !!


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,
I do a 140 miles a day in the TT ,70 of that on B roads and the other on the M4 on the motorway i keep it usually get 32avg if the display is to be beleived.....i had a Peouget 307 diesel before which i got circa 50 to the gallon but you know the score when you get one of these loverlee machines so hey ho just factor it in and have a grin on yer face eveytime you get in opposed to just having a machine that gets you from A to B, having a roadster aswell is more 8) :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

15 mile commute to work, on A and B roads about 50/50, and the same for my weekend driving. I get about 33-34mpg. That is really mpg not on board computer mpg


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I get 25 round town and 33 on a run


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

i always fill up a full tank with either v power or momentum
i never seem to get more than 260miles max from a full tank around the streets or going back and forth to work

but on the motorway i easily get about 34/36 mpg. when i went to manchester from swansea, i got nearly 400 miles to a full tank


----------



## Nessy (Sep 20, 2011)

Many thanks for all the replies so far.........
I love my A4, and even though it is ancient has all the toys (leather, sunroof & aircon) that I want, plus great economy.
I already have a plaything (or two) in the garage, but tbh they simply don't get used at is; I struggled to put 1K miles on the Beetle last year the weather was so bad!
Consequently I think I must be nuts to want another soft-top car?
The TT Coupe is a handsome car for sure, but the roadster is the one IMHO.
Decisions, decisions.............


----------



## rory21388 (May 11, 2011)

I do a 20 mile commute to work everyday too. On similar roads to yourself. At the moment I am averaging 29mpg. 
On the dual carriageway providing I have a very light right foot I can get 35-40mpg but then when the dual carriageway finishes I tend to plant the foot. Providing you have more self restraint than myself I would imagine 33-36mpg on average would be quite achievable.


----------



## ChrisPell (Apr 14, 2010)

Our 225 roadster has averaged 34mpg over the last three years.


----------



## Barryw1 (Jul 25, 2011)

I only travel a roads and get 23.8mpg at present, I must have a really heavy right foot lol


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

approx 25 mpg for me with a mix of driving.


----------



## rory21388 (May 11, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> approx 25 mpg for me with a mix of driving.


I know how you feel. The TT is capable of 35mpg in IMHO but when that turbo kicks in I dont care about fuel consumption I just want to put the foot further down.

The TT is a pretty good car all round. Its not the fastest car but by no means slow but very comfortable if you just want a cruiser and not bad on fuel if treated nicely.


----------



## JamesML (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm glad this thread came up because I am in a very similar position.

I currently drive 35 miles motorway/dual carriageway to work, and then come back a/b roads with a couple of miles through town. Currently driving the OH's car which is getting 56mpg, so I expect the fuel costs to rocket, but if I can realistically expect to see 33mpg+ I think I'll take the plunge and just stomach the cost. Not going to be able to justify a car like that forever, may as well make hay while the sun shines!


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

The DIS on mine used to say average of about 34MPG, but it overread by about 5mpg, as all audis Ive had seem to do :roll:

That was taking it reasonably steady btw, not ragging it.

The average on my A3 TDI is up to 55MPG now and loving not visiting the petrol station every 5 minutes 8)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Before going BT I avergaed 32Mpg and was doing 16 miles to work and back each day along a A road 50 limit.


----------



## skathe (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I must be a pedal pussy because I'm currently getting a true average of 38 mpg. My journey to work is 16 miles and mainly dual carriageway with a mile or so of town at either end.

Oh and I'm driving a 2002 225 coupe.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Ive averaged 30.49mpg since I got my 225, that's with mixed driving. But every1's car seems different...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nessy (Sep 20, 2011)

An interesting mix of responses here....it looks as if 30+ is possible then, given enough restraint.
Once you have been spoilt by diesel economy though it is hard to give that up!
Thanks again everyone...........


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

skathe said:


> I think I must be a pedal pussy because I'm currently getting a true average of 38 mpg. My journey to work is 16 miles and mainly dual carriageway with a mile or so of town at either end.
> 
> Oh and I'm driving a 2002 225 coupe.


That's pretty much the journey I do - but I hover on 26, so I must have a heavier right foot! Do like to open her up when I get the chance though :wink:


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nessy said:


> An interesting mix of responses here....it looks as if 30+ is possible then, given enough restraint.
> Once you have been spoilt by diesel economy though it is hard to give that up!
> Thanks again everyone...........


I think you need to ask yourself if you want the TT for the looks or the extra power or both. If the looks then you _might_ be able to keep your boot off the floor. If more power, you won't and I think if it's a bit of both you'd struggle as well.

Depends what you want from the car.


----------



## TT02TOY (Oct 4, 2010)

Get about 20-22 got a heavy foot you see  but how many smiles per miles lots you aint getting that in a diesel.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I partly ended up selling my TT for a TDI becuase I had a 270bhp+ car that I was driving like a granny most of the time to squeeze economy out of it. Other than loving the look of it It wasnt suitable for my wants :roll:


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a 16 mile drive to work, 50/50 town/dual carriageway. I generally average around 32 mpg. Long journeys up to 36 or 37. Remapped 225.


----------



## raj.sangar (Jun 21, 2019)

I have a 3 mile drive into work (1 Mike crawling) - averaging 19mpg...seems a little too low to me considering I cannot really exercise my right foot 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sangar (Jun 21, 2019)

... I'm sure petrol prices will have somthing to contribute over the years 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

raj.sangar said:


> I have a 3 mile drive into work (1 Mike crawling) - averaging 19mpg...seems a little too low to me considering I cannot really exercise my right foot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Go for a proper drive to check, car will not perform well in 3 miles. Especially if thermostat opens early and you can't include driving at crawling speed as part of combined mpg. 
If on a long run you still get 19mpg could be coolant sensor or egt sensor fault.


----------



## TTorBust (Mar 8, 2018)

225 Roadster doing mainly A roads and a 100 mile commute :- 38mpg with Shell Premium although I reckon over reads by a couple of mpg. It's the Road tax that kills me!


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

raj.sangar said:


> I have a 3 mile drive into work (1 Mike crawling) - averaging 19mpg...seems a little too low to me considering I cannot really exercise my right foot


Most of my journeys at the moment are averaging 3 miles, my DIS is showing 27mpg currently. If I take it on a short trip (20 miles each way) it'll start to creep up a bit.

Don't forget to reset the average MPG reading every so often (presuming you're quoting DIS figures and not calculating MPG properly) as it seems to remember everything for all time, so it will take a very long time to start changing.


----------



## Leigh1977 (Jun 14, 2019)

Quick trip up to Manchester from East Devon and back again - approx 35mpg. Mostly 70, but with spirited acceleration, and crawling in traffic due to congestion and roadworks.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

buy a nissan micra,


----------

